# I got a pea puffer &#x1f642;



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I just happened to get the urge to go to LFS and was lamenting about how I still want a dwarf puffer and... low and behold I look down. I couldn’t believe it! And I just happened to have an empty tank available! I named it Verde not sure if it’s male or female.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The things we find when we least expect it. A real cutey too.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

How is Verde getting on?
How have you found feeding and also what do you feed with?
I will be picking one up myself this week as a different desk top work buddy


----------



## Worldsworstusername (Feb 17, 2019)

Those little guys are so cute! I have a little orange spotted toby (small saltwater pufferfish) and I love him...he has so much personality; like a little puppy. The only problem with him is that he eats my zoanthids, so I had to take him out of my reef tank, and put him in a FOWLR tank.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Verde is a very picky eater! I ended up having to get him snails. He is eating them quicker than I can keep up lol. He seems to pick at algae and diatoms. Doesn’t really seem to fond of frozen food picks at it just a little. Really cool little fish but high maintenance compared to my Bettas who will eat anything lol!


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

So adorable! I've always wanted a puffer but I'm not sure I'm ready for the responsibility (or tank size.) Would love to see more pictures of him from time to time.


----------



## Chris Weber (Mar 19, 2019)

Do you have a plan for a snail factory?? haha


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bettatanksalot said:


> Verde is a very picky eater! I ended up having to get him snails. He is eating them quicker than I can keep up lol. He seems to pick at algae and diatoms. Doesn’t really seem to fond of frozen food picks at it just a little. Really cool little fish but high maintenance compared to my Bettas who will eat anything lol!


That's pretty cool, I got a 5G spare on my desk that is now fully cycled 
Also have two 1 Gallon Windowsill Jars planted with Java Fern, one contains hundreds of pond snails, the other MTS
Basically I have a couple snail factories set up (following hitchhikers)


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been wanting to get one. Hopefully some day I will. I already have plenty and I mean PLENTY of snails.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahhhh! a Pea Puffer! congrats! I have two of my own and they are firecrackers =D


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks he’s doing good so far, have a large snail colony going!


----------

